# Windows Media Player not working!!



## jalo1570

I cant play music or see any movies on my laptop. I try to open wmp and it does nothing. Any solutions??

running win 7


----------



## legalize

It doesn't open at all? Any errors?


----------



## jalo1570

not at all !!

only error I see is "server execution failed" not sure if that is wmp related

can it be an infection? I tried downloading vlc player and it wont allow me to


----------



## legalize

That's what I was hoping... There are some steps posted on Microsofts website, for an identical issue, which is why I was asking if you were getting any message at all!
From Microsoft's site


----------



## johnb35

Do an sfc /scannow command in the search box.  Put your OS cd in the drive beforehand.


----------



## linkin

Tried another media player? If you haven't, try VLC.


----------



## jalo1570

problem with doing sfc /scannow is that I dont have OS cd it didnt come with my laptop


and I have tried install vlc player but it doesnt allow me to a error comes up


----------



## johnb35

Are you getting the same error when installing vlc? Have you tried doing a system restore back to when you could play everything?  If the system restore don't help then you'll have to perform a system recovery.


----------



## jalo1570

when i try to install vlc it says setup.exe has stopped working and will not allow me to anything else.

I tried system restore but no luck ,will I need a cd for the system recovery?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

If you don't have a Windows disk,then try to clean your registry with Eusing Free Registry Cleaner and after that check your HDD for errors using the following command in the command prompt:

CHKDSK C: /f /r /x

I am not saying this would help since something is seriously wrong with your OS,but there is a small chance it can.If not then you WILL need Windows 7 disk to either repair it or completely reinstall it.


----------



## jalo1570

tried using Eusing free registry cleaner it did nothing ,it actually got stuck and never finished ,also did the chkdsk and didnt find nothing wrong


so looks like I might have to do a new install !!

funny thing I went to system in control panel , cpu and memory both say not available,what's that all about??


----------



## johnb35

I would say scan your system with malwarebytes first and if it doesn't find anything, reinstall windows.

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html


----------



## jalo1570

malwarebytes didnt work ,wont allow me to install it..Looks like reinstall its gonna have to be....this sucks !!


----------



## johnb35

What exactly happened when trying to install it?  There are some malware out there that will stop malwarebytes from running or installing.


----------



## jalo1570

i recieved an error cant remember what error it was right now but it didnt install at all


----------



## jalo1570

Well thank you guys for giving options to solve my problem but at the end I had to reinstall.


----------

